
How About A Fast Exit: About.me Gets Acquired By Aol - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/about-dot-me-acquired-by-aol-2010-12
======
dotBen
Ok, I'm going to say it...

...I don't get it. The product is, IMHO, pretty immature - no surprise seeing
as it only just went live a few days ago. Unlike RackSpace buying CloudKick a
few days ago, where you could argue it would be hard + long + risky to build
in-house, with About.me I really can't see what couldn't have been built by
Aol in a short order of time.

Sure they had 400k+ users in the beta (wtf?) and so of course AOL gets to buy
users. But 'tens of millions' seems a lot for 400k users.

~~~
iterationx
400K users at the moment, but what's their rate of growth? Maybe it'll be 1m
in a few months. Facebook is how you interact with friends, Twitter is SMS,
and About.me is how you present yourself to the Internet public at large.

------
mgarfias
Congrats to my friends Tony and Alex there

------
atomical
Price?

~~~
FrankGruber5
They did not disclose a price but I'm speculating in the ten of millions.

~~~
ABrandt
Are you speculating this figure because thats what the TechCrunch article that
broke the story said, or do you have alternative sources of information? No
disrespect, just wondering.

~~~
citricsquid
From his personal bio: "Frank was formerly a product strategist and evangelist
for the Aol social networking group, which included such products as AIM" and
I'm assuming FrankGruber5 here == @Frankgruber on Twitter who lists
"Frankgruber5" as a link to about him.

I'm going to assume insider knowledge :p

